
Show HN: App Academy Open – Free Online Coding Bootcamp - CesareBorgia
Https://Open.appacademy.io
======
CesareBorgia
Hey all! We launched App Academy on HN 6 years ago
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505752](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4505752)),
and since then a lot’s happened. We’ve graduated and placed thousands of folks
as engineers and actually placed more people as software engineers at Google
(30 vs 22) than UC Berkeley has since 2016! Today, we are fulfilling a dream
that I’ve had for some time: to put the whole curriculum online, for free.
We’ve built a learning platform around it and we’re really excited to give
people a taste (or the whole thing!) of the curriculum to help you understand
what we’re about.

------
yeezusswims
As an App Academy alumnus who tells everyone code-curious I meet to check out
App Academy, thank you! This is amazing news. It's a big step toward making
software engineering even more accessible. App Academy 100% changed my life
and the lives of a couple of my coworkers. Seriously can't thank Kush, Ned,
Daniel, Chase, and the whole a/A team enough.

------
dallashall
Awesome to have another free resource to point people to when they tell me
they want to switch careers to become a programmer.

Does it make sense to show this to a total newbie, or should I point them to
something like codecademy to get their feet wet?

~~~
CesareBorgia
Thanks!

We’ve tried to build a gentle ramp for folks with no programming experience so
I’d definitely recommend it as an option for a total newbie! Also, because it
is a completely integrated curriculum, they’ll be able to seamlessly
transition from beginner to more intermediate concepts :)

------
tduek
This is great! I'm excited that the curriculum of the top-rated bootcamp will
now be so much more accessible to the world- not only to people who can afford
to move to one of the two cities where App Academy has in-person campuses (San
Francisco and New York) and be jobless while they go through the program. This
is a dream come true! Breaking down barriers!

------
kevinyun
This is pretty sweet, and cool to see how far AppAcademy has come.

Open sourcing curriculum was always something I wanted to do with
designation.io, so kudos for executing! The value is definitely not in the
learning material (everything is Google-eable) -- the in-person help/mentoring
is what you pay for in a bootcamp.

------
markfer
As someone that's very familiar with App Academy - this is incredible.

